# Always low energy: Any good supplements/vitamins?



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

The title pretty much covers it. I am always tired and can almost never spark myself up to do even routine tasks. I average maybe about 2 or 3 days out of the year that I feel refreshed and well-rested.

I take about 2 capsules of B12 (1000 mcg each) each day and sometimes take vitamin D w/ calcium as well (a little less often though). They only seem to help somewhat.

Any advice?


----------



## gomenne (Oct 3, 2009)

Food.
You should eat properly, only food gives you energy, it is the fuel for the body.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

gomenne said:


> Food.
> You should eat properly, only food gives you energy, it is the fuel for the body.


Any specifics/examples? What works for you?

Very rarely does food give me energy (a significant amount that is). In fact, I more often get tired.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Have you had bloodwork done recently?


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Double Indemnity said:


> Have you had bloodwork done recently?


Back in January, but everything was fine. In fact, I passed with flying colors. My blood is so good, you could kill any disease with it!

I'm pretty sure I don't remember anything about low iron or anything either.


----------



## gomenne (Oct 3, 2009)

BlazingLazer said:


> Any specifics/examples? What works for you?
> 
> Very rarely does food give me energy (a significant amount that is). In fact, I more often get tired.


Any sweets, they usually work for me, fruits as well. Or slow sugar foods that will last longer, like bread, pasta ...


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

gomenne said:


> Any sweets, they usually work for me


Like chocolate? Or chocolate bars? You don't "crash" do you?



> fruits as well.


Bananas are cool. But I've heard they can make you tired (not sure I believe that anyway). What kind of fruits do you like?



> Or slow sugar foods that will last longer, like bread, pasta ...


Any others? What is meant by "slow" sugar?

Don't mind my inquisition. I'm just naturally curious. Thank you for helping too.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

More fruits and vegtables!


----------



## casesensitive (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey Blazing,

Just a few questions that may help you look at your overall lifestyle. 

I think all these things contribute to our general wellbeing:

Do you do any exercise? How much water do you drink? What are your sleeping patterns like?. How bad is your anxiety? and what is your diet like? Do you keep yourself busy and active?

I know exactly how you feel. It's awful to never have any energy. I would wake up feeling awful, and would continue to feel awful through out the day.

I have started feeling 10 times better by making small changes. I walk 1.5 hours to work everyday. I have a big glass of water when I wake up. I am taking Zoloft for my anxiety aswell as doing an online CBT course. Feeling anxious or depressed can make you feel very tired( The CBT and exercise is working far better than meds btw). I think it's also important to have a lot of hobbies or things you are interested in.

I still feel groggy in the morning, but by the time i've had a shower and walked to work I feel good, energised and usually in a good mood.


----------



## gomenne (Oct 3, 2009)

BlazingLazer said:


> Like chocolate? Or chocolate bars? You don't "crash" do you?
> Chocolate is good, yes. But anything sweet would do.
> 
> Bananas are cool. But I've heard they can make you tired (not sure I believe that anyway). What kind of fruits do you like?
> ...


Usually food like rice, would burn fast, so you need to eat something that will take a lot more energy from you to burn it. Bread is a good example.


----------



## Aedan (Jul 21, 2011)

I suggest you take a daily multivitamin supplement (and keep taking your vitamin D supplements too).

Here's a link that should help you figuring it out : The Nutrition Source (Harvard)

In my case, I take a daily multivitamin supplement and a daily omega-3 supplement. There's already 2,000 IU of vitamin D in my multivitamin so I don't need an extra supplement of this.

Also, eating healthy food and vegetables is important, but sometimes you just don't have the time to do everything right in each meal, that's why multivitamins are great. And taking exercise can make you feel better, too.

Good luck !


----------



## namespace11 (Jul 3, 2011)

:dd


----------



## namespace11 (Jul 3, 2011)

BlazingLazer said:


> The title pretty much covers it. I am always tired and can almost never spark myself up to do even routine tasks. I average maybe about 2 or 3 days out of the year that I feel refreshed and well-rested. ...
> 
> ...Any advice?


I will also suggest taking a multi-vitamin like one-a-day or centrum. You could try ALCAR and R-ALA along with Beta-Alanine to help boost energy, a lot of people have found success with them. I see some people are trying Maca pills for energy, you can also try that.

Let us know what you find.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

casesensitive said:


> Hey Blazing,
> 
> Just a few questions that may help you look at your overall lifestyle.
> 
> ...


Not really. I've been wanting too though, just gotta find some time to.



> How much water do you drink?


I usually try to make it through a few bottles. I guess I average around 30 or so fluid ounces. Sometimes it takes a whole 8-hour shift to finish one regular bottle. I could go for more, to be honest.



> What are your sleeping patterns like?


Kind of erratic (always has been). Lately on weekdays I didn't go to sleep until 2AM or later. It fluctuates, but I keep telling myself I should clock out before midnight. I'm almost never tired when I should be (and vice versa). In fact I was quite wired last night.

I fall asleep faster than a year or so back, when I was living elsewhere. It used to take me several hours to fall asleep.



> How bad is your anxiety?


Getting better. But still at an uncomfortable level. My chest also seems to tighten when I wake up in the morning. My breathing also gets shallow when faced with a tense situation.



> and what is your diet like?


Sort of erratic. I've been trying not to eat too late though. What sucks is that I have this feeling in my stomach (like an obstruction or something), that feels like I'm trying to digest a rock or hot magma. I get this on more days than not, and it's difficult for it to go away.



> Do you keep yourself busy and active?


Depends. About 40% of the time I'm out and about. The other 60% I'm too drained of energy to even walk down the stairs. Some days I don't miss a beat until the very end, other days I have to force myself to stay away from my bed.



> I know exactly how you feel. It's awful to never have any energy. I would wake up feeling awful, and would continue to feel awful through out the day.


It sucks, doesn't it?



> I have started feeling 10 times better by making small changes. I walk 1.5 hours to work everyday. I have a big glass of water when I wake up. I am taking Zoloft for my anxiety aswell as doing an online CBT course. Feeling anxious or depressed can make you feel very tired( The CBT and exercise is working far better than meds btw). I think it's also important to have a lot of hobbies or things you are interested in.


Yes, I think small gradual changes is key. No way, could I (or anyone else really) do all changes at once.

I have many interests, but I guess the issue is a matter of investing time strategically with that.



> I still feel groggy in the morning, but by the time i've had a shower and walked to work I feel good, energised and usually in a good mood.


Yep, if I could have energy for most of the day without any crashes on a daily basis, that would rule. What things couldn't I do, haha!

Thank you, casesensitive for your assisstance.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

gomenne said:


> Usually food like rice, would burn fast, so you need to eat something that will take a lot more energy from you to burn it. Bread is a good example.


Nice, I was advised about whole grain bread and brown rice too. Looks like I'm gonna have to have more.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Aedan said:


> I suggest you take a daily multivitamin supplement (and keep taking your vitamin D supplements too).
> 
> Here's a link that should help you figuring it out : The Nutrition Source (Harvard)
> 
> ...


Yeah, sometimes my schedule does not cooperate with me finding a meal that is truly nourishing. Also, I don't really have much to cook with since I moved recently and I'm doing an overhaul in my kitchen too.

I'll look more into the multivitamins and I shall go through that link you posted.

Thanks!


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

namespace11 said:


> I will also suggest taking a multi-vitamin like one-a-day or centrum. You could try ALCAR and R-ALA along with Beta-Alanine to help boost energy, a lot of people have found success with them. I see some people are trying Maca pills for energy, you can also try that.
> 
> Let us know what you find.


Noted. Strange how I've never even heard of any of those you listed. Thank you!


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

I started taking the Greens+ powder just because I wasn't getting that 7-8 amount of veggies in my diet (it can't hurt!). I didn't realize it would really make me more energetic as well. A friend of mine and her husband have noticed this too with other green superfood powders. B complex pills really didn't have much effect but boy would I recommend trying the green stuff!


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

Vitamin B helped me with energy a bit in the past, but damn lol my appetite increased quite a bit, and i already have a big appetite. 

Caffeine also helps with wakefulness, although some people get anxiety from too much and some people experience crashes. I would probably start off with small doses.


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

Lazer, how much coffee do you drink?


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

I've been taking the One a Day Men's multivitamins every morning for energy and immunity health. So far it's been working well. I been taught that if you take too much of a vitamin, it all gets wasted in your urine as the body can only absorb so much.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

seafolly said:


> I started taking the Greens+ powder just because I wasn't getting that 7-8 amount of veggies in my diet (it can't hurt!). I didn't realize it would really make me more energetic as well. A friend of mine and her husband have noticed this too with other green superfood powders. B complex pills really didn't have much effect but boy would I recommend trying the green stuff!


Greens plus, eh? Sounds enticing. 7-8 veggies sounds too much!



Xande said:


> Vitamin B helped me with energy a bit in the past, but damn lol my appetite increased quite a bit, and i already have a big appetite.
> 
> Caffeine also helps with wakefulness, although some people get anxiety from too much and some people experience crashes. I would probably start off with small doses.


Yeah, don't want to overdo the caffieine. Sometimes even a double dose of that won't even wake me up.

By vitamin B, do you mean just regular plain-old B or B6, B12, etc...?



lazy said:


> Lazer, how much coffee do you drink?


I get one large cup every weekday, save for the rare day that I simply forget. If I'm extremely tired and still can't quite wake up, I'll get one more (usually smaller size), but that rarely happens.

On the weekends, usually one out of the two days I'll have a cup (like I'm having now, lol!).


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Syndacus said:


> I've been taking the One a Day Men's multivitamins every morning for energy and immunity health. So far it's been working well. I been taught that if you take too much of a vitamin, it all gets wasted in your urine as the body can only absorb so much.


I figure that's what a was doing in the past when I took vitamins. There were some green pills (vitamin B maybe?) that I took and nothing happened. I didn't feel any more energetic or anything. The only change that happened was that it turned my urine more green (apologies for the TMI).


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

BlazingLazer said:


> Yeah, don't want to overdo the caffieine. Sometimes even a double dose of that won't even wake me up.
> 
> By vitamin B, do you mean just regular plain-old B or B6, B12, etc...?


How much caffeine do you take? what do you consider to be a dose?

I used to take about 300mg of caffeine a day during college semesters. But I guess it is possible that you've just built a high tolerance to it over years. Also, if you're not getting decent sleep (like more me atleast 6 hours), caffeine won't do crap or will atleast be much weaker.

I used to take (a good while back ago) 100mcg of B12 (along with the other vitamins that come in Optimum Optimen multivitamin).


----------



## freud (Sep 21, 2011)

Protein, Protein and Protein! Much unsaturated fatty acids, not much saturated fats, low carbohydrates, trough, like mentioned, food high in polysccharides.

And don't drink coffee. It just backfires. But green tea and mate is great. A few cups a day can do magic! Also Cocoa, especially dark chocolate.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Xande said:


> How much caffeine do you take? what do you consider to be a dose?


By dose, I mean a medium-large cup of coffee, haha. I don't take the caffeine pills. They would probably wig me out moreso.



> I used to take about 300mg of caffeine a day during college semesters.


It's a good thing I'm not in college this semester. I don't know how I'm going to handle going back while working during the day.



> But I guess it is possible that you've just built a high tolerance to it over years.


Yeah, I was wondering about this as well. There's probably a tolerance factor somewhere. You may as well leave a vial of crack cocaine at my desk if I'm gonna be able to wake up!



> Also, if you're not getting decent sleep (like more me atleast 6 hours), caffeine won't do crap or will atleast be much weaker.


I can't remember the last time I had a real, refreshing, fulfilling amount of sleep. I don't ever recall having a single night of it the night before a work day.



> I used to take (a good while back ago) 100mcg of B12 (along with the other vitamins that come in Optimum Optimen multivitamin).


Yeah, I take 1 tablet of the B12 after breakfast (that is, if I have it) and lunch (1000 mcg per tablet I think?). I seem to have a little more energy but not enough to have any real impact on me.

I should also mention that I periodically drink some of those Special K protein shakes. I've tried the Boost and Ensure as well.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

^ Bleh, going to college while working full time or even part time (over 24 hours) sucks bad. It's like torture lol.


----------



## Jonners (Sep 28, 2011)

A rich variety of fruits, vegetables, lean proteins works well, along with regular exercise and more sleep. Cut out the processed foods, white bread, sugar etc. Makes a big difference.


----------



## Encantado (Jan 31, 2011)

What is your diet like? I have never had any luck with taken vitamins. Some raw food supplements now and again but generally when my body gets use to something the benefits wear off.
I have only found short term solutions for more energy as the supplements are to dangerous(in my opinion) even though natural to be taken longterm and easy to get addicted to


----------



## jenkydora (Nov 11, 2003)

BlazingLazer said:


> Any specifics/examples? What works for you?
> 
> Very rarely does food give me energy (a significant amount that is). In fact, I more often get tired.


I'd like to know the answer too, I eat a well balanced lunch and slip into a food coma and can barely stay awake, what is that?


----------



## Wander (Apr 16, 2010)

gomenne said:


> Any sweets, they usually work for me, fruits as well. Or slow sugar foods that will last longer, like bread, pasta ...


No offence, this is horrible advice. If you feel tired and sweets and fast-sugar releasing carbs such as pasta and bread help you, you are probably suffering from hypoglycemia (low blood sugar) and the blood sugar high that you get from these foods will be temporary and only result in another huge blood sugar crash. The key is to stay away from grains and sugars so that your blood sugar eventually evens out.

Is the B12 that you're taking sublingual? Oftentimes B12 deficiency is caused by not being able to absorb it properly, so some dietary supplements won't make a difference

Make sure you're taking enough vitamin D, 5000ui is a good amount, sometimes 10,000 is helpful too (thats how much a human body produces in 30 mins of full sunlight, so it's not actually that much)

Food intolerances are a main contributer to chronic fatigue. I used to have chronic fatigue so bad that when I was 6-15 years old I would cry when I would wake up, wondering why I was more tired than when I went to bed. I could barely walk a block... And I wasn't obese or anything. I'm sure this had to do with nutritional defiencies caused by my severe gluten and dairy intolerance. DEFINITELY remove gluten and dairy from your diet! This is SO important! I can't even tell you the difference...

Hypothyroidism can contribute to fatigue, make sure to eat food rich in selenium and iodine each day. I recommend taking seaweed for iodine. Not to mention, if you are gluten intolerant (like I mentioned above) you will be secreting anti-thyroid antibodies, that directly attack your thyroid and can contribute further to chronic fatigue. Normally people with thyroid problems are gluten intolerant because of this

As I mentioned before, blood sugar problems (especially hypoglycemia) can cause fatigue, it's also notorious for contributing to anxiety and depression, as well as mood swings. If your fatigue is temporarilly relieved by high sugar foods and simple carbs (bread, pasta) then chances are that you suffer from hypoglycemia. Avoid sugars and grains entirely, consider a paleo diet (meat and vegetables, with nuts and seeds). This could be your key

Candida is also popular with people who have blood sugar issues. If you have eratic blood sugar, candida bacteria in your intestines will feed off of when your blood sugar is high. Candida albicans is a yeast that ferments sugars and emits tons of toxic wastes, such as alcohols. Known for causing fatigue, yeast infections, rashes, anxiety and depression.

Parasites are also common in people with chronic fatigue. Look up some symptoms of parasites. They, too, feed on eratic blood sugar levels.

All of these things come together. For instance, if you have blood sugar problems, you probably have candida overgrowth and possibly parasites, and if you have candida then you won't be able to properly absorb B12 (candida prevents it), and all of that can cause a ton of problems. Not to mention, food intolerances can help to aggravate the candida bacterial overgrowth and spike your blood sugar also.

Also adrenal fatigue can be related to chronic fatigue. This too can be relieved by avoiding glutenous and dairy foods, which can aggravate the adrenals. Avoid things that spike the blood sugar (once again), this puts a lot of stress on the adrenal glands. Also avoiding caffeine. Funnily enough, the adrenals help to control blood sugar, so this too can be interconnected.

Sounds like blood sugar can be at the root of most of the causes of chronic fatigue. Most importantly, eat a diet free of grains and sugars. A paleo diet may do you really well!


----------



## Christina123 (May 26, 2011)

Low energy is a symptom of depression and it might take overcoming depression to get rid of.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

No sugar.
Sleep well.
Manage stress.
Eat alkaline foods.
Eat more raw greens.
Avoid fried foods.
Eat a lot of proteins.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

I used to have low energy and have improved it substantially through a lot of cardio and plenty of water. I try to drink at least a liter of water everyday before I eat anything. Some other things that seem to have helped me is taking spirulina power in protein shakes and also limited use of chia seed. There are a lot of good suggestions in this thread, I hope everyone can make use of some.


----------



## chrys04 (Jul 30, 2012)

hi, i've tried the B-vitamins, St. John's Wort to treat depression which affects energy, multivitamins, eating energy foods, water, sleep. The only that has made a huge difference with my energy level and regulation of energy at all has been Ginseng. I tried Korean Ginseng and American Ginseng. Korean Ginseng works better for me. i discovered it at a time when i was at my very lowest energy-wise. I was so fed up with the drastic ups and lingering downs that i googled the energy subject online. 

At first i got the shakes, but after taking it for a while, i strangely noticed that things that would stress me out didn't as much- although i still get stressed out. its not a cure all by any stretch, but it's effective enough that i want to share that with you. do the research on it. it may work for you. along with all the other really helpful advice already mentioned. good luck.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I believe it really depends on what you are fueling your body with. I would only eat junk food and that's why I always end up getting tired and crash on my bed. Just try to take more vegetables and protein in your diet. Energy bars are also good.


----------



## survivor100 (Aug 27, 2012)

*Swansons Fruitflow*

Swansons Fruitflow for healthy blood flow = healthy heart, also i find vit -c fizzys good both of these have improved my wellbeing , both available on amazon.


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

BlazingLazer said:


> The title pretty much covers it. I am always tired and can almost never spark myself up to do even routine tasks. I average maybe about 2 or 3 days out of the year that I feel refreshed and well-rested.
> 
> I take about 2 capsules of B12 (1000 mcg each) each day and sometimes take vitamin D w/ calcium as well (a little less often though). They only seem to help somewhat.
> 
> Any advice?


look at your diet not supplements


----------



## HippieChick (Aug 6, 2011)

paulyD said:


> look at your diet not supplements


Some people actually need supplements. My body does not convert vitamin B-12 to the biologically active form so I must supplement with sublingual methylcobalamin. I also take the biological active forms of vitamin B6 and folic acid (pyridoxal-5-phosphate and L-methylfolate respectively).

If I miss a few doses of these vitamins I will have neurological symptoms such as numbness and tingling in my hands, depression, and electric shock sensations shooting down my neck. I still eat a healthy diet, but diet alone will not control my symptoms. My doctor said I am low on the enzyme that converts the B vitamins into the form my body can use so therefore I must supplement.


----------



## SadOvercomer (Sep 9, 2012)

I ordered my supplements from the Midwest center for anxiety/depression. It comes with 3 pills including omega-3, 1000mg. A daily vitamin and I believe the other pill combats anxiety and increases energy. It is holistic/herbal-just started taking these supplements. However, I would recommend ordering them since they come prepackaged to be taken day by day and have many nutrients you are likely to miss in a regular diet. If you aren't happy, they will also reimburse you after your first months try!


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

BlazingLazer said:


> The title pretty much covers it. I am always tired and can almost never spark myself up to do even routine tasks. I average maybe about 2 or 3 days out of the year that I feel refreshed and well-rested.
> 
> I take about 2 capsules of B12 (1000 mcg each) each day and sometimes take vitamin D w/ calcium as well (a little less often though). They only seem to help somewhat.
> 
> Any advice?


First piece of advice I would give is not to take so much B12. There has been some confusion about B12 and it's relationship to folic acid and iron. I recently updated the wiki page on folic acid to clear up this confusion.

If you are feeling fatigued you must figure out why. It is not sufficient to say "vitamin X is good for energy" because whichever nutrient is being discussed must be in balance with everything else in your body. I take folic acid and it alone has done more for me than any high potency multi or other supplements I have tried. I came to folic acid through lots of research and trial and error.

You have to figure out what is causing you to feel fatigued and address the problem directly. If B12 deficiency is the problem then supplementation may be necessary but B12 deficiency can be secondary to folic acid deficiency. B12 shouldn't really be needed in doses higher than 50mcg. 1000mcg is way more than you should need unless you have a problem absorbing B12. This can only be checked through blood tests.

My advice would be to start with a high potency B complex and eat more fruit, veg, nuts and seeds and take flax oil capsules. Eat less starchy things like potatoes and avoid processed junk as though it is radioactive. If after 3-4 months of this_(setting one day a week aside for treats so you don't go insane), _if you still have problems then the approach can be modified.

Other things to consider;

How often do you get infections - colds, bowel infections, etc?

Do you have any mouth ulcers, sores or skin pealing from around your fingernails?

Do you have any white spots on your fingernails?

Are you particularly sensitive to caffeine?

Do you have dark circles under your eyes?

Do you ever get dizzy when you stand up?

Do you ever have night sweats or go into shock easily if you hurt yourself?


----------



## deepali (Aug 28, 2012)

I think you should eat healthy diet and try to improve your body energy level.you can improve your body energy with a suitable supplement.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Almost a year later, and the thread I made still lives! Like me. Seems that it was somehow revived.

Still kinda going through the same things, more or less, but unfortunately haven't had the time to focus on that really with some other stuff that I have to take care of that's in the way.



HippieChick said:


> Some people actually need supplements. My body does not convert vitamin B-12 to the biologically active form so I must supplement with sublingual methylcobalamin. I also take the biological active forms of vitamin B6 and folic acid (pyridoxal-5-phosphate and L-methylfolate respectively).
> 
> If I miss a few doses of these vitamins I will have neurological symptoms such as numbness and tingling in my hands, depression, and electric shock sensations shooting down my neck. I still eat a healthy diet, but diet alone will not control my symptoms. My doctor said I am low on the enzyme that converts the B vitamins into the form my body can use so therefore I must supplement.


That's what I was thinking was the case for at least some people. That they must have some sort of deficiency that they need some sort of vitamin/super-vitamin/mineral to help them out with their physical/mental/physiological well-being. That's quite interesting with what you describe there. My ex- had blood word done a while back and she was low on iron. I believe that that contributes to fatigue, but last time I had blood work on myself (about 1.5 years ago), I passed with flying colors. Just about everything was perfect.

I've also heard of that chronic fatigue syndrome. But that seems to be diagnosed so rarely, that I'm not sure that it would apply.

I wonder what worked for paulyD?



jonny neurotic said:


> First piece of advice I would give is not to take so much B12. There has been some confusion about B12 and it's relationship to folic acid and iron. I recently updated the wiki page on folic acid to clear up this confusion.


At first, I had to re-look at the jar of B12 just to make sure I was reading that amount correctly, and indeed it was that much. I have now one of a lesser dosage at home, and one at work that has smaller capsules. I'll need to look more into the B12 when I have the chance.



> If you are feeling fatigued you must figure out why. It is not sufficient to say "vitamin X is good for energy" because whichever nutrient is being discussed must be in balance with everything else in your body. I take folic acid and it alone has done more for me than any high potency multi or other supplements I have tried. I came to folic acid through lots of research and trial and error.
> 
> You have to figure out what is causing you to feel fatigued and address the problem directly. If B12 deficiency is the problem then supplementation may be necessary but B12 deficiency can be secondary to folic acid deficiency. B12 shouldn't really be needed in doses higher than 50mcg. 1000mcg is way more than you should need unless you have a problem absorbing B12. This can only be checked through blood tests.
> 
> My advice would be to start with a high potency B complex and eat more fruit, veg, nuts and seeds and take flax oil capsules. Eat less starchy things like potatoes and avoid processed junk as though it is radioactive. If after 3-4 months of this_(setting one day a week aside for treats so you don't go insane), _if you still have problems then the approach can be modified.


I think the problem with me is that I can't really pinpoint exactly why I am always tired like this. I've had it for seemingly ages now. If I at least had more of something to isolate the cause(s), I'm pretty sure I would have made some more progress. I wasn't surprised to read that you found out through the ol' trial-and-error routine. The only thing I've noted is that sometimes I'm not quite _as _tired if I don't eat for a while. Regardless, I think I'll still need some time and research in order to try to spark myself up again.

It possibly could also mostly be actual depression. I often struggle to do the most mundane and simple of tasks quite often.

This does look like some detailed and knowledgable stuff you've put together here. Thank you for the time and effort. I will have to look into this (and _some_ of the other stuff here, that seems to be reasonable) moreso.



> Other things to consider;
> 
> How often do you get infections - colds, bowel infections, etc?
> 
> ...


I don't really get sick that often or any infections (aside from a cold sore every now and then - which I think is from genetics). Never noticed any unusual white spots. If anything, caffeine barely even does anything to me. The rest of the stuff doesn't really apply to me, and much of this criteria sounds like it fits some particular illnesses. What have you gathered from this, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

BlazingLazer said:


> The only thing I've noted is that sometimes I'm not quite _as _tired if I don't eat for a while. Regardless, I think I'll still need some time and research in order to try to spark myself up again.


This could be significant. What do you eat on an average day? Do you start the day with carbs? Do you eat carbs with every meal? You may want to cut right back on carbs, avoiding all starchy things like cereals and potatoes, avoiding sugary drinks, eat loads of fruits and vegetables throughout the morning and have some protein and fat for lunch and dinner. You don't need to go crazy with the protein but make sure you don't avoid fat. Take a high potency flax oil supplement; capsules are better than bottles of flax oil because it oxidises and goes rancid quickly.

Try supplementing chromium -polynicotinate is the best form - and take a B complex.



> I don't really get sick that often or any infections (aside from a cold sore every now and then - which I think is from genetics). Never noticed any unusual white spots. If anything, caffeine barely even does anything to me. The rest of the stuff doesn't really apply to me, and much of this criteria sounds like it fits some particular illnesses. What have you gathered from this, if you don't mind me asking?


I was just getting an idea of what nutrients you may need more of. White spots on your fingernails would suggest zinc. Ulcers and sores would suggest vitamic C and/or A. Nightsweats and dizzyness or going into shock easily would indicate a significant problem with blood sugar levels for which I would recomend folic acid and chromium. My instincts tell me that chromium may be of benefit to you, but only you will be able to know what works and what doesn't. As you recognised; trial and error is necessary, especially if you don't have a good set of blood test data to hand...


----------



## Tucker3 (May 22, 2012)

*Question for jonny*

Hey Jonny,Does the chromium polynicotinate make you feel jittery?I tried picolinate version and it made me feel pretty wired.


----------



## jonjacob (Aug 28, 2012)

Get some real red ginseng from an Asian herb shop or online and eat ~5 grams a day of the sliced root. Do not buy a bottle from the supplement store, that won't work its always a sub-therapeutic dose and low quality. Maca root and Cordyceps are good for energy, too.


----------



## BNorm (Aug 31, 2012)

BlazingLazer said:


> The title pretty much covers it. I am always tired and can almost never spark myself up to do even routine tasks. I average maybe about 2 or 3 days out of the year that I feel refreshed and well-rested.
> 
> I take about 2 capsules of B12 (1000 mcg each) each day and sometimes take vitamin D w/ calcium as well (a little less often though). They only seem to help somewhat.
> 
> Any advice?


Organic fruits and veggies is my best advice, nothing beat nature avoid GMO products. Ginseng, spirulina, yerba mate, and maca is another great energy booster. Clean water and fresh squeezed lemon is one of the most well tested energy boosters around. Or other than that, you might need a blood work, its could be a lot of things that is drained your energy. GL!


----------



## Joel31 (Jul 23, 2013)

BlazingLazer said:


> The title pretty much covers it. I am always tired and can almost never spark myself up to do even routine tasks. I average maybe about 2 or 3 days out of the year that I feel refreshed and well-rested.
> 
> I take about 2 capsules of B12 (1000 mcg each) each day and sometimes take vitamin D w/ calcium as well (a little less often though). They only seem to help somewhat.
> 
> Any advice?


I can definitely relate to your situation. I was feeling the same way and there are so many ways you can go. I opted to go the natural route and I have been using Herbalmax's Energy and Focus Supplement. It's all natural yet very effective and I never had to worry about side effects like some of that other stuff. I would do a little research first and find what works best for you. Check out Herbalmax.com and you can read for yourself best of luck!


----------



## lilyofme (Jul 12, 2013)

I was chronically like this for years. I paid to see a private nutritionist / kineasiologist and she put me on a course. Go to www.cytoplan.com I take x2 foundation formula a day (morning and afternoon), vitamin d3 x2 (morning and afternoon) and flaxseed capsules x2 (morning and night). Always with food. Ensure that you eat a big breakfast every morning. Less junk food. More water - x2 litres a day x Exercise when you can. I've gone from coming home and going straight to bed to coming home and practicing for hours before retiring x


----------



## lilyofme (Jul 12, 2013)

lilyofme said:


> I was chronically like this for years. I paid to see a private nutritionist / kineasiologist and she put me on a course. Go to www.cytoplan.com I take x2 foundation formula a day (morning and afternoon), vitamin d3 x2 (morning and afternoon) and flaxseed capsules x2 (morning and night). Always with food. Ensure that you eat a big breakfast every morning. Less junk food. More water - x2 litres a day x Exercise when you can. I've gone from coming home and going straight to bed to coming home and practicing for hours before retiring x


Oh and if you are a guy / post menopause, replace flaxseed oil capsules with fish oil xx


----------

